# Male optical illusion



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

.....one for the boys........


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Am I missing something here?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

unfortunantly I think its a book . . but there again I am getting old :wink:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I wished my books looked like that.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks like the end of two rolls of carpet to me.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

defo looks like a cleavage to me. But i am having treatment for it :?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's an egg.....instead of a double yolk it's got a double shell!!!! :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As the pattern is not the same on each side i assume it is an open book.

Dave p


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Dave

Tell Lady P to mind her back doing that :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Joe


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

My money's on two rolls of Lino


----------

